# 95% of people who grabbed my balls have tipped.....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Tips are pouring in, another great day today!
#americalovesswag


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice Black Balls... Apparently they lack a good blood supply... And live in a van down by the river...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Nice Black Balls...


They look blue to me. :biggrin:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Tips are pouring in, another great day today!
> #americalovesswag
> View attachment 389032


That is Encouraging . . .


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> That is Encouraging . . .


I see what you did there
#lowhangingfruit


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Nice Black Balls... Apparently they lack a good blood supply... And live in a van down by the river...
> 
> View attachment 389052


Loved that skit by the late Chris Farley! He was a purebred Cheesehead, born and raised in WI.

@WNYuber

#Howmanyballsdoyouhavenow?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Loved that skit by the late Chris Farley! He was a purebred Cheesehead, born and raised in WI.
> 
> @WNYuber
> 
> #Howmanyballsdoyouhavenow?


I have about 50 balls, they were giving away tons of them at the end of the event when people were leaving. The funny thing is, if I pickup a Pax in a shaky area or one I believe won't tip......I take all the balls and candy canes out of the seat pocket before they get in the car.
#hidemyballs
#yagottadowhatyagottado


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I have about 50 balls, they were giving away tons of them at the end of the event when people were leaving. The funny thing is, if I pickup a Pax in a shaky area or one I believe won't tip......I take all the balls and candy canes out of the seat pocket before they get in the car.
> #hidemyballs
> #yagottadowhatyagottado


Yeah... Nope thats too much bs.

Get in, buckle up, shut up, and get out when I stop... thx for your $2.97... NEXT


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I see what you did there
> #lowhangingfruit


----------



## starshipubers (Jan 1, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> Tips are pouring in, another great day today!
> #americalovesswag
> View attachment 389032


That's a great idea. Any place where you can buy those?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

starshipubers said:


> That's a great idea. Any place where you can buy those?


I got mine at our local Uber holiday party, but I googled Uber stress balls and this is what came up..... opsies: 








#whatsthatmiddlething


----------

